# Suche für mein Notebook ein Video-Kamera-Modul



## deep_popel (10. Dezember 2004)

Hallöchen,

heute habe ich erfahren, das ich bei meinem Notebook (Clevo D400E) ein Video-Kamera-Modul einbauen kann. 







Nun ist mein Problem aber, das ich bis jetzt nirgends im Internet ein passendes Modul gefunden habe. Es steht in Produktbeschreibungen immer nur das es optional erhältlich ist, aber verkaufen tun sie es nicht.
Es würde mich freuen wenn jemand einen nen guten Tipp oder einen link kennt, wo man so etwas kaufen kann.

mfg


----------

